
Intel just open sourced Stephen Hawking’s speech system - lucantini
https://github.com/intel/acat
======
feikname
"Intel just open sourced Stephen Hawking’s speech system"

The post title is incorrect, ACAT has been open-sourced quite some time ago.
August 14, 2015[0] is the oldest source I could find within a quick Google
Search.

[0] = [https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/cdndevs/2015/08/14/intel-
ju...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/cdndevs/2015/08/14/intel-just-open-
sourced-stephen-hawkings-speech-system-and-its-a-net-4-5-winforms-app-that-
you-can-try-for-yourself/)

------
rbanffy
One of the first GPS systems I used had a voice synthesizer probably very much
like Stephen Hawking's. It was a weird sensation of having him as my co-pilot.

